# Vetsmedicover



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Has anyone who insured with vetsmedicover got their renewals yet? I know the price has gone up since it was discussed last year and a few people took out policies, I was just wondering if they intend to put the price up to the price stated online. Just getting prepared for price increase ... or move x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I too noticed the price has gone up. I assumed and I'm sure I read it somewhere when I first joined them, that the price quoted would always remain the same. It has jumped in price. I think I will give them a call on Monday (if I remeber). Millie doesn't renew until April/May time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Julie thats how I interpreted it, that was a big appeal for me as Wilfs had slowly crept up every year, without ever claiming. So I was eager to know what peoples experiences were, I know people insured before I did so it must be renewal time soon x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow its £32 a month for the standard price, I'm sure when I first looked at it a year ago it was something like £23 a month and I think it went up between me looking at it and Betty's insurance running out for me to switch.

I thought the price you signed up for was the price that you would always pay so will be interested if they try and put your price up.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When I took it out for Mable it was £18 then shortly after when Wilfs needed renewing it was £21. Did you get the impression that your premium would nt go up Jules ? x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry just seen that you thought it stayed the same !! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> When I took it out for Mable it was £18 then shortly after when Wilfs needed renewing it was £21. Did you get the impression that your premium would nt go up Jules ? x


That's why I never got it for Betty as think it was £18 also when I first saw it but as it had gone up when I needed to renew it wasn't better value than my usual insurance for Betty.

Fingers crossed it stays the same price for you as that was definitely the impression I got. £32 a month is similar to the PetPlan type price and what made the vetsmedicover such good value was it was cheaper but with good cover.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Interesting thread. We are with vetsmedicover and I had noticed it had gone up loads! I have to say that they paid up very promptly when Lolly had her ear op so I'm very happy with the service so far.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> Interesting thread. We are with vetsmedicover and I had noticed it had gone up loads! I have to say that they paid up very promptly when Lolly had her ear op so I'm very happy with the service so far.


Thats good to know though, I missed Lollys op hope she's okay now xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Thats good to know though, I missed Lollys op hope she's okay now xx


She's fine now thank you. she had a small wart like growth in her ear which needed to be removed and then she got another ear infection because of all the messing with her ear. Our vets were great filling in the forms and posting them off for us. Luckily she had waited before sending them off as she had an idea an infection may follow so we claimed for the initial consult, op and follow up of pain killers and antibiotics. We paid the vets initially and vetsmedicover paid us directly. The money came through within 2 weeks.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just bringing this thread back to the top cos I know a few people took it out, people should be due or have renewed around now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just bringing it back to the top again !!! (sorry) x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine renews at the end of April beginning of May. Not had a renewal notice soon. Keep forgetting to phone up and find out whats what.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mines due May and have nt had any communication, was just hoping to be forewarned thats all, fingers crossed x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

OK. My renewal has just come through and it has gone up !

They're saying its now £28 per month, whereas I paid £18 per month originally. I can't find anything on my paperwork stating that they would guarantee the original price. I will give them a call and ask, but I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Julie - John told me about a this website 
www.archive.org/web/web.php whc

which searches for old webpages. I've had a look back and I can't see anything except for a misleading bit in the FAQ's which says
*
Will the premium increase after the first claim?*

Your premiums will remain the same; £14 for a cat and £18 for a dog. We've made it easy for you to budget and organise your pet's healthcare.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just did a google search about the price increase and came across a Great Dane owners forum where someone had posted this
Will the premium increase after the first claim?


We do not underwrite individual policies, so your premium will not increase following a claim. However, rates may alter following inflation, or other cost rises outside of our control.,

I knew I had read about prices rising with inflation. Might be worth quoting this when we all ring!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

And this on an insurance forum is written by someone who works for Vetsmedicover http://www.pet-insurance-discount.c...nsurance-policy.html/comment-page-1/#comments

Francesca Oddie says:
March 29, 2011 at 2:46 pm

Hi All!

I’ll try to cover everything… I’ll write in points to keep it clear.

- We prefer to pay vets direct however, if the vet doesn’t want to be paid direct then we obviously can’t! We were set up to have claims pre-authorisation to give you and your vet peace of mind. That way, everyone knows everything is covered, the vet can be paid directly and you don’t have to pay up front. However, vets have been stung by other companies in the past and can be reluctant. This is up to your vet and hopefully will work more efficiently in the future when our brand is more established; it’s just a question of trust.

- Costs of treatment have 25% margin, they will not be arguing over the costs!

- Urgent medical treatment is life-threatening.

-* The price is fixed, there will be incremental increases, naturally, that’s life*. Select breed dogs are already £28 a month. We had that put in because I wanted to control the risk. We were going to be flooded with high risk breeds without the supplement.

- The review centre has some reviews… otherwise look at our facebook and twitter pages. I’ve just had a claims report sent over to me and am going to contact some clients and ask them to send in some comments.

Hope this covers everything 

Francesca


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

£10 is a pretty big jump and I knew I could have gotten cover cheaper last year but with their implication that it would nt rise, I went with them...back to the drawing board will go check out Pets at home and John Lewis... it just goes to show though that however they worded things people took it to mean that there would be no rise. Im going to check if I printed off their original advert x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no im with this insurance company also think i toke it out in July? I will be really upset if they put up the price I thought taking out life cover would mean the price stayed the same ,please let me know if you find anything else out Thanks x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Donna the price normally does go up as they age or I think like car insurance if you've claimed, not sure though as I've never claimed. But there was some implication within their info that the price remained the same. Julie, Millie is a similar age to Mable and I've just got these quotes, Buddy could be cheaper, the price could change depending on postcodes but....
All Life Cover policies ( I have nt read to see about other differences ie excess )
Pets at Home 9k per annum £13.31

John Lewis 10k per annum £16.97

Argos 7k per annum £17.72.

Although as they age Wilf quotes, comimg up 5 were £23,£21.76 abd £28.96 just so you get an idea of how they increase x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

As Lolly has the wart virus at the moment and may face further surgeries to remove any troublesome lumps we will be stuck with vetsmedicover when we have to renew as otherwise that condition won't be covered with a new policy with someone else!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good researching Janet. Sounds like they originally worded with a convenient loop hole so they could increase their prices. They have said in the renewal letter that due to advances in vet medical procedures and the subsequent increase in the medical expenses, they have had to increase their premiums.

They do seem very expensive now compared to the ones Karen is listing.

I will try and phone them, but I've got quite a busy week, need to make time.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

When i went with them last year the price had gone up as i know alot of you paid £18 think im paying £25. So have i got this right every year they can hike up the price so does that mean i can also decided to change company's if im not happy with the price hike?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, I'll be changing, theres just the issue that if you ever have an ongoing health issue if you then want to change other companies either may not insure you or will get a very high quote. It would be great if they advertised what they were going to charge you as time went on x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I always thought that Vetmedicover was too good to be true. That's not good ladies. Insurance companies! My policy with Argos (Argos Platinum life cover) is due for renewal soon so will be interested to see how much it goes up given we've made a big ongoing claim this year. Like Janet though, I assume I'm stuck with it because of the chance of a relapse. To be honest though, for what we've needed to claim this year even £28 a month and more would be much better!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its probabaly relative Clare by swapping you may save a few pounds but Im sure you'll get similar quotes from most companies, the most important part I suppose is that they pay up, which is encouraging to know that Argos did. I'll be swapping from Vetmedicover out of principal really... feel like I was duped x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its probabaly relative Clare by swapping you may save a few pounds but Im sure you'll get similar quotes from most companies, the most important part I suppose is that they pay up, which is encouraging to know that Argos did. I'll be swapping from Vetmedicover out of principal really... feel like I was duped x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I nearly went with Medicover last year, but by the time I decided, it had gone up. Where I live in London, all the premiums are really high, but I found Pets at Home with a really good cover at a fantastic price of £13 a month because I took a higher excess, which is ok by me as I'm more concerned about major claims than little things. They have a good reputation and you get a £20 voucher when you sign up.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I looked at them at the time as well Helen but tried to get a quote on line numerous times and it would let me tediously put all my details in but then never cam up with a quote... I did nt want to get on the phone and feel pressured, but to make the price come down by upping the excess sounds great. Just had a £100 bill for Mable but did nt claim x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for that Helen just got another quote and it brings Mables down to £9.32 with £100 excess, for 9k worth of lifetime cover, sold x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just spoke to the chief exec of vetsmedicover to complain about the increase! Especially as mine had gone up from £18 to £32 a month which is £4 a month more than Julie's because I'd made a claim!!! Managed to get them to reduce it to £25.20. I quoted the John Lewis quote to him and he agreed that it was a good price but is also a new product so he suggested it can't stay at that price long either! 
Certainly worth a phone call if you get your increased renewal quoting the info I posted earlier in the thread about the wording on the website at the time you took the policy out.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol, Janet you are so good at getting a reduction and saving money. Can you pretend to be me and phone up and complain 

I really do have to sort it out tomorrow as the renewal is on Wednesday, whats the chances of me forgetting


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well there's service!
Just has a phone call from Vetmedicover, usual intro, blah blah blah.... and we'd like to offer you the same discount as Janet 

Too easy for me to refuse even if JL is £2.30 pm cheaper. I think we must live in an expensive area. Obviously dog napping is rife round here or vet bills are extortionate


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Wow! That is good service. The Cheif Exec has probably been expecting a call from you following my conversation with him! Your playing it cool must have spooked them! lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done girls x People must be coming up for renewals with JL soon as well, will be interesting xx


----------

